# מסיבת רווקים במדבר



## אשך וראש (30/3/13)

מסיבת רווקים במדבר 
שלום,
חשבתי לעשות מסיבת רווקים (12 איש) בחאן/אורחאן במדבר, עם לינת לילה בין שישי לשבת באמצע מאי. הרעיון הוא לטייל קצת באזור במהלך היום, טרקטורונים אולי, ובערב להיות בחאן עצמו, עדיף במקום שגם מתפקד כסוג של מסעדה (שלא נצטרך לבשל בעצמנו), ואנחנו נביא בעצמנו אלכוהול/מוזיקה.
ממה שהספקתי להבין, יש בחאנים הללו כמה אפשרויות לינה: צימר (לא מתאים כי יוקרתי מדי), קמפינג (לא מתאים מהסיבה ההפוכה) והאופציה שהכי נראית לי - לינה באוהל הגדול של החאן על מזרונים.

מאחר ואף פעם לא התנסיתי בטיול מסוג זה, יש לי שתי שאלות:
1. האם זה מתאים למסיבת רווקים?
2. מישהו היה/שמע ויכול להמליץ על מקום ספציפי? בינתיים שמעתי על חאן השיירות וחאן שחרות.
תודה רבה.


----------



## Aeiona (30/3/13)

עונה בערך 
לא בדיוק המלצה, אבל לי אישית יש טראומה מחאן גמלים מטיול בכיתה ט'.
זה זכור לי כדבר מגעיל ומסריח, עם אוהל ענקי ומחניק, ומזרונים בעע... היה שם גם אוכל שאני אישית לא אכלתי...
אבל, זאת אני ואני לא רגילה לדברים שכאלה.

אז מצד אחד טרקטורונים במדבר זה נשמע ממש כיף, אבל אולי כדאי לשקול שוב את עניין הלינה. אלא אם כן אתם כמובן בקטע של חאן. אני חושבת שיש חאנים שיש להם גם חדרים בנוסף לאוהל.
עוד אופציה, ליד עין גדי (אם אני לא טועה) יש אכסניה שזכורה לי לטובה, ואולי שווה לבדוק שם אם מעדיפים את הכיוון הזה.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

חוות הנוקדים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  מקום מדהים
בן אחותי התחתן כאן לפני כמה שנים - היו 800 אורחים... 
(נשארנו גם ללון ובבקר היתה סעודת בקר במדבר

המלצה חמה למסיבת רווקים
זה מקום מדהים... 

מזל טוב


----------

